# Game 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 67
Minnesota Timberwolves (28-39) @ New Jersey Nets (38-28)**
Thursday March 23rd, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Marcus Banks*</td><td>*Ricky Davis*</td><td>*Mark Blount*</td><td>*Trenton Hassell*</td><td>*Kevin Garnett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.8</td><td>19.4</td><td>11.2</td><td>9.6</td><td>21.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>4.4</td><td>4.4</td><td>2.7</td><td>12.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>4.9</td><td>1.4</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.1</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Marko Jaric*</td><td>*Rashad McCants*</td><td>*Eddie Griffin*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>6.8</td><td>4.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.5</td><td>5.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.2</td><td>.6</td><td>.2</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.1</td><td>13.2</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.8</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Wolves*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 21.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 12.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Ricky Davis 4.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.89</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Marko Jaric 1.50</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .73</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Eddie Griffin 2.22</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 50.1%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 52.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Rashad McCants 39.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.7%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 80.5%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>38-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-35</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>28-40</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>24-42</td><td>14</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-46</td><td>18.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>53-13</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>45-22</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>38-28</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>38-29</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>34-32</td><td>19</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>33-32</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>34-33</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-35</td><td>22</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Wolves Lead Season Series 1-0*
03.01.06, @ MIN- Nets 90-Wolves 100

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## jarkid

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

Nets must win this game, we lost to Wolve last time, take the revenge !


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

wolves have won 2 in a row now.


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

Grandmazter3, are you with me? Revenge time!!!!!!!!!!! lol. :banana:


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

Hopefully Mr. McPants won't burn us this time


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*



fruitcake said:


> wolves have won 2 in a row now.


Wow! Let's reward them a cookie. They're coming off an impressive win against Miami. The Nets will cool them down.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

The Nets are ROLLING. I mean Washington really made a big push in the game but the Nets put the hammer right back down like I haven't seen at ALL this season. I hope the momentum carries into this game as the Nets may need it. KG is motivated. Thank you Mr. Pippen.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

Gams 67. :biggrin: 

See title.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

Hell Yeah Air Fly

Ricky Davis is 2-1 this season against us,, we need to end that!


----------



## JCB

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*



reganomics813 said:


> Gams 67. :biggrin:
> 
> See title.


 I just fixed it


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*



Chaser 55 said:


> I just fixed it


Aww. Thankfully we still have in the replies. I have no idea why I laugh at that word.


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*

40-4 is the magic number. This one is on the bench


----------



## JCB

*Re: Gams 67: Wolves @ Nets--03.23.06*



reganomics813 said:


> Aww. Thankfully we still have in the replies. I have no idea why I laugh at that word.


 lol, I could edit those as well if I wanted. pointless though.


----------



## ZÆ

It dosent look like Hassell will play
Link


----------



## MrCharisma

I'm going to the game...JOY! Lets go Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311

how can someone b .2 GB (Miami Heat)
lol

with that said.. ya the nets are on fire and the wolves are heating up.. should be a great game...

Nets should be able to pull it off with cliffy/collins givin the Big Ticket as much trouble as they possible could..

this was the game last time where our bench got absolutely owned.. the starters blewout the Wolves starters, but the bench got blown out by more..


----------



## socco

Wolves by 700.


----------



## Dooch

I will be in attendance for this game. This game should be an entertaining matchup between both teams. I'm very anxious to see Kevin Garnett play again, and get to yell at Ricky Davis. We should definitely come out of the gates strong and leave the court with the win. If we play with the sense of urgency like we have been playing with then we will walk off with the victory. We need to play the correct style of basketball, like we have been playing the past six games. Go Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> how can someone b .2 GB (Miami Heat)
> lol


:laugh: thats what happens when I make the game threads late at night after a day of work. It's fixed now.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

this is a must win!!! lol hope J kidd haves a really good game today...hoping that his birthday wish is a really long and NBA Best winning streak this year.... and hope he gets a triple double


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Dooch said:


> I will be in attendance for this game. This game should be an entertaining matchup between both teams. I'm very anxious to see Kevin Garnett play again, and get to yell at Ricky Davis. We should definitely come out of the gates strong and leave the court with the win. If we play with the sense of urgency like we have been playing with then we will walk off with the victory. We need to play the correct style of basketball, like we have been playing the past six games. Go Nets!


Scream a bit extra at Davis for me! And when Nenad dunks on Garnett, I'll be there with you in spirit. :biggrin:


----------



## GM3

Troy Hudson and Hassell will not play tonight.


----------



## GM3

Wolves win toss

Davis shoots, misses but whitle, before shot? yes

Davis misses


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice dunk by RJ. 2-0 Nets


----------



## GM3

OH RJ stuff on Blount

2-0 Nets

McCants scores

tied at 2

Carter draws foul on McCants, will shoot 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince needs to take advantage over McCants.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, collins bringing the ball up the court. The world is ending.


----------



## GM3

Carter goes 1 of 2

3- 2 Nets

Travel on McCants

Carter draws another foul on McCants, will shoot 2


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC make a ****in FT


----------



## GM3

Carter misses 1st

hits 2nd

4-2 Nets

Jaric in for McCants.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince needs to practice his FTs


----------



## mjm1

carter, if you attack the rim, make sure you hit those free throws WHEN you ACTUALLY GET THE CALL YOUR WAY lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wolves picking up a lot of fouls quickly.


----------



## GM3

4-2 Nets

Garnett hits

tied at 4

RJ draws foul on Jaric (1st), side out

Kidd misses a 3

Blount hits

6-4 Wolves

Bad pass, Nets turn over

Garnett loses it

Kidd strokes a 3

7-6 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd from three!


----------



## HB

Where's everyone?


----------



## GM3

Banks misses Under 9 to play

Krstic misses

Blount traveled, no call

8-7 Wolves

reach in on Krstic, what?


----------



## Vinsane

who's on who


----------



## mjm1

CARTER, turnover


----------



## Vinsane

kristic stands no chance tonight offensively or defensively


----------



## Vincanity15311

dammit


----------



## GM3

Davis misses

Carter to Rj cant handle it

Davis inside and hits

10-7 Wolves

RJ misses

KG hits 12-7 nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> who's on who


 Banks-Kidd
Jaric-RJ
Davis-Vince
Blount-Nenad
KG-Collins


----------



## mjm1

good time for time out.


----------



## wonka137

you can always count on the team shooting horrible in the 1st quarter


----------



## GM3

10-7 Wolves

RJ with the lay up

12-9 Wolves

Foul on Collins (1st), side out

Davis misses

Krstic misses

Banks hits

14-9 Wolves


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wolves up 5 with 5 1/2 left in the first...where's carter15nets to say the game is over?


----------



## GM3

Time out Nets


----------



## Vinsane

I wonderin 7 minutes in into the ga,e and the best player has yet to take a shot just wonderin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> I wonderin 7 minutes in into the ga,e and the best player has yet to take a shot just wonderin


 You're right, collins hasnt' shot

(As for what you're talking about, Vince already tried to shots, but he was fouled on them)


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> I wonderin 7 minutes in into the ga,e and the best player has yet to take a shot just wonderin


he had two of the first three possessions, and missed 2 of four free throws. Along with 2 to's


----------



## wonka137

I wonderin 7 minutes in into the ga,e and the best player has yet to take a shot just wonderin
kidd has taken 3, maybe your talking about the third best player


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice move by nenad turning that slop into a basket.


----------



## mjm1

is there an answer for garnett? robinson perhaps?


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> he had two of the first three possessions, and missed 2 of four free throws. Along with 2 to's


regardless if he doesnt score nets wont win


----------



## HB

Are they taking the wolves lightly?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I like Vince driving and drawing all these fouls. Hopefully he can start hitting more of the FTs


----------



## mjm1

carter, what is your problem? you make 25 footers look easy, yet struggle at the line.


----------



## GM3

16-11 Wolves

Fouled by KG 

Carter goes 1 of 2 again, WTF?

16-12 Wolves

Vaughn in for Kidd


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> carter, what is your problem? you make 25 footers look easy, yet struggle at the line.


no one is perfect carter15nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> regardless if he doesnt score nets wont win


 It's no ones fault but his own that he doesn't have 3 more points already.


----------



## GM3

Blount inside and hits

18-12 Nets

Carter crowded but hits

18-14 Wolves

Blount draws foul on Krstic (2nd)

Under 4 to play

Cliffy in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with two fouls. Not good.


----------



## Vinsane

soft kristic goin to sit


----------



## wonka137

ksrtic 2 fouls already and he's gaurding blunt not KG I hate him


----------



## HB

Glad Vince is driving, needs to hit those free throws though


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> no one is perfect carter15nets


*mjm1* asks that he shoot above 50% from the line at least.


----------



## mjm1

carter has 4 turnovers.


----------



## GM3

Krstic struggling

Bloutn goes 1 of 2

19-14 Wolves

Vaughn bowling out there, turnover

Davis misses

Carter bad pass

Banks fastbreak hits

21-14 Wolves

Vaughn passes it to Jarics foot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> carter has 4 turnovers.


 how long til someone says it's not his fault....


----------



## jarkid

we are going to lose again.


----------



## HB

Oh boy


----------



## mjm1

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> how long til someone says it's not his fault....


vinsane already saying its not his fault that he's shooting 50% from the line. If not, than whose fault is it?


----------



## jarkid

vince carter, pathetic.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> vinsane already saying its not his fault that he's shooting 50% from the line. If not, than whose fault is it?


 I blame collins.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

jacque vaughn is pathetic


----------



## Fray

Vinsane do you even like the nets or just VC?


----------



## mjm1

why not attack the rim?


----------



## Jizzy

The Wolves own us.


----------



## GM3

RJ misses 3

Jaric misses

Carter misses

Under 3 to play

Blount hits another one

23-14 Nets

Another Net Time Out


----------



## mjm1

its amazing, you think the nets would realize that this game is a MUST WIN, considering pistons and (healthy) suns are coming up.


----------



## Farmer77

No energy from the Nets right now.


----------



## wonka137

of course the wolves own us they are a better team, were gonna get swept out by what ever team we play in the first round


----------



## AND1NBA

F'n Goofy Blount is lighting us up?


----------



## jarkid

why can't we win Minnesota? i think we lose in a row against them for many years, just like Dallas.


----------



## mjm1

that was absolutely clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Under 2

Robinson hits 

23-16 Wolves

Davis draws foul

hits both

25-16 Wolves

Vaughn, Planinic, RJ, Murray, Cliffy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> of course the wolves own us they are a better team, were gonna get swept out by what ever team we play in the first round


 you're right. I'm going to write a letter to Bruce Rattner, just tell him to forefit the rest of the games this year.


----------



## mjm1

nothing is falling, ****.


----------



## Lord-SMX

guys you know we only down 9 in the first quarter? If we outscore minny by 3pts the next 3 quarters we'll be tied!


----------



## Vinsane

win streak over


----------



## GM3

25-16 Wolves

Murray misses, but get the board

Planinic gets inside but misses

Under 1 to play

Blount hits another one

27-16 Wolves

Vaughn misses

Foul on Davis

RJ will shoot 2


----------



## wonka137

lol I love how kidd lasted a whole 8 minutes before he had to come out why doesnt he just retire?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> win streak over


 whoops, I forgot to put in the game thread about how this is a special 1 quarter long game.


----------



## Lord-SMX

mjm1 said:


> nothing is falling, ****.


 don't worry.... we just need to play some defense! Once we start playing some d then we'll get things rollin! A few fast break points and a few good possessitions and we'll cut the lead alot!


----------



## XRay34

funny nets so funny they will let sixers back in it just like they do to teams in games

can never put anything away

swept by a 28-39 team nice


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> lol I love how kidd lasted a whole 8 minutes before he had to come out why doesnt he just retire?


 He can play longer, he gets rest so he can come back in in the 2nd instead of sitting down then.


----------



## Fray

Vinsane said:


> win streak over


LOL...I'll take that as a yes to my previous question


----------



## XRay34

season over


----------



## GM3

Rj hits both

27-18 Wolves

Banks attacks and hits

29-18 Wolves

Foul on Reed, Vaughn will shoot 2

Jesus put Wright on Banks cant do a worse job than Vaughn.


----------



## squaleca

seriously how long have u guys watched nba games for? seriously u guys must be all 3 year old i swear!!!!!! especially vinsane!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

minny probably won't score 30pts every quarter! We just need to hold on and not let the lead get any bigger


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> season over


i agree.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> season over


 I thought it was over about 45 games ago?


----------



## GM3

Vaughn hits both

29-20 Wolves


----------



## Fray

squaleca said:


> seriously how long have u guys watched nba games for? seriously u guys must be all 3 year old i swear!!!!!! *especially vinsane*!!!!!


 :laugh:


----------



## Jizzy

Why the **** are Carter15Nets and Wonka still allowed to post here? Someone ****in tell me. I've been banned so many ****in times for saying curses but yet those clowns are still allowed to post here


----------



## jarkid

krstic, you'd better play well in 2nd quarter. stop fouling.


----------



## Vinsane

carter 2 shots out of 15 not gonna get it done that way


----------



## squaleca

evryone u want to get rid of wonka dont respond to him he just gets a kick out of it!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

stop!

gm3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> carter 2 shots out of 15 not gonna get it done that way


 If only he could hit some FTs. My mom shoots them better.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> If only he could hit some FTs. My mom shoots them better.


 :laugh: :clap:


----------



## jarkid

Fray said:


> :laugh:


haha, i always find the funny things from this board.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zoran banks it home to beat the clock!

Maybe that'll give the team some energy.


----------



## Vinsane

smx kristic is overated especially by people here


----------



## XRay34

Lord-SMX said:


> stop!
> 
> gm3



Season Over if you get swept by Wolves


----------



## GM3

Plannic hits as clock sounds

29-22 Wolves

Blount misses

Robinson loses it

Offensive foul on Anthony Carter


----------



## mjm1

Lord-smx, never do that again.


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> smx kristic is overated especially by people here




Vince Carter is the next Mr. Softie


----------



## XRay34

Rahway is such a wack town


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> Lord-smx, never do that again.



Let him do that. You have no right to tell people what to do and not to do


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Vince Carter is the next Mr. Softie


it's funny to see: jizzy vs Vinsane.


----------



## XRay34

who the f is mark blount?
on pace for 60


----------



## mjm1

defense on blount please


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> stop!
> 
> gm3


 lol i bet i'm gonna get in trouble for this, but all this instant negitivity is really pissing me off! Its like when were down after the first quarter we can't win anything! Its like we havn't been to the finals at all and no expericance beating good teams, its like we've never come back when we were down 11pts (after the first quarter!)

wtf... stop *****ing and have some confidence in the nets! You guys call yourselves fans! I bet if you were at this game you would have left the nets already!


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Vince Carter is the next Mr. Softie


u guys can put vc down all u wantbut he is still gonna be the best player


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Season Over if you get swept by Wolves


 I guess I missed that rule change.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> who the f is mark blount?
> on pace for 60


he is actually pretty well known, traded to wolves from celtics.


----------



## XRay34

lmao vaughn almost airballs the ft

whata long night this is


----------



## Vinsane

thats why rj shouldnt shoot free throws


----------



## GM3

29-23 Wolves

Blount hits

31-23 Wolves

Defensive 3 on Wolves

Vaughn misses Tech FT

Vaughn in for Kidd

Planinic misses 3

Griffen fouled by Planinic (1st)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> u guys can put vc down all u wantbut he is still gonna be the best player


 I'll give him that he's the best Carter playing tonight, but he's not the best player out there.


----------



## XRay34

Well another home loss to crap teams
not surprising to say the least

raptors, rockets, bobcats, wolves, sixers and few more.


----------



## jarkid

RJ missed 2 free throws, danm it.


----------



## Jizzy

Man **** this. We're down and to make it worse, this forum is filled with negative clowns who won't shut the **** up


----------



## Vinsane

how long will they go wit vc on the bench


----------



## XRay34

chris wilvox makes that shot

cliff u suck


----------



## XRay34

pathetic

blount dominating


----------



## GM3

Robinson misses

Foul on RJ (1st)

Blount will shoot 2

Carter back in for RJ.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vinsane said:


> smx kristic is overated especially by people here


yea, but he's still a good player!


----------



## jarkid

New jersey nets ! pathetic ! very pathetic ! always get owned by wolves, even they are not strong.


----------



## mjm1

robinson get the **** out of the game, pathetic turnover.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vinsane said:


> u guys can put vc down all u wantbut he is still gonna be the best player


and we can still win this game... i'm gonna call out everyone who thinks that we can't come back from 10pts!


----------



## GM3

10 point game 

33-23

Robinson throws it away

**** 8 turnovers and 6 misses FT's

Kidd boards

Kidd misses 3

Nets take time out, Wolves will have it


----------



## XRay34

whenever i freakin watch this team they brick houses

but i miss a game they shoot 56% and drop 112 and 41 in 4th


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> New jersey nets ! pathetic ! very pathetic ! always get owned by wolves, even they are not strong.


only someone who doesnt understand they have a ****ING SUPERIOR FRONT COURT, would believe they arent a strong team.


----------



## jarkid

Mr. Softie Vince Carter ! step up.


----------



## Fray

Carter is my top 1-2 favorite players, but somehow the VC homer posters on this board make me not like him as much. YOU ANNOY ME SOOOO BAD!!! Example: Always voting for VC in POTG even if he had a horrible game, or always defending him no matter what. GET A LIFE!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> whenever i freakin watch this team they brick houses
> 
> but i miss a game they shoot 56% and drop 112 and 41 in 4th


than, PLEASE stop watching.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is almost as bad vaughn shootin wise
vince still not gettin his shots out of 20 only 2 for him


----------



## XRay34

with hard azz schedule coming up nets blowing it vs a crap 28-39 team


----------



## Jizzy

Fray said:


> Carter is my top 1-2 favorite players, but somehow the VC homer posters on this board make me not like him as much. YOU ANNOY ME SOOOO BAD!!! Example: Always voting for VC in POTG even if he had a horrible game, or always defending him no matter what. GET A LIFE!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:



Thank you. I feel like making out with you after you stated that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Thank you. I feel like making out with you after you stated that


 :laugh:


----------



## Lord-SMX

Grandmazter3 said:


> 10 point game
> 
> 33-23
> 
> Robinson throws it away
> 
> **** 8 turnovers and 6 misses FT's
> 
> Kidd boards
> 
> Kidd misses 3
> 
> Nets take time out, Wolves will have it


 yea, but think about it... chances that the wolves will continue to shoot .600% isn't very good! The chances are that mblount will continue to score at this rate and get around 50+points aren't that great! 

Look we have held kg to only 6pts! and 3 shots!


----------



## mjm1

Beautiful Alley-oop!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That was a nice allyoop, kidd to VC


----------



## jarkid

i think we are going to lose 4 games in a row. Wolves, Pistons, Suns, and Grizzlies.

Sigh ! i think Carter15Nets will say Season over.


----------



## mjm1

how does bank, BUT NOT CARTER, get that mother ****ing call!


----------



## Jizzy

LMAO!!!!! When the Nets are losing, all hell breaks lose and everyone argues and baits each other. It's hilarious. Where's the play by play?


----------



## Vinsane

planinic sux the guy can't shoot


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> Man **** this. We're down and to make it worse, this forum is filled with negative clowns who won't shut the **** up



thank you jizzy! I really want to see most of these people go to a real nets game! If they were at todays game they would have left after the first 8min!!! They don't deserve to be called nets fans... if they are willing to jump ship after a few bad shots!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> i think we are going to lose 4 games in a row. Wolves, Pistons, Suns, and Grizzlies.
> 
> Sigh ! i think Carter15Nets will say Season over.


 him saying the nets season over is like anyone else saying hello.


----------



## mjm1

someone get glue on murrays hands.


----------



## Jizzy

Hey, Todd Mac is the only mod here. I say we jump him and take his moderating position :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

THIS IS #%*($*&(# abysmal!


----------



## big furb

jizzy said:


> LMAO!!!!! When the Nets are losing, all hell breaks lose and everyone argues and baits each other. It's hilarious. Where's the play by play?


Yeah, nets fans are a dysfunctional bunch that's for sure


----------



## Fray

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> him saying the nets season over is like anyone else saying hello.


 :laugh:


----------



## Vinsane

honestly what don't the nets get give the ball to yo best player VINCE CARTER


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> him saying the nets season over is like anyone else saying hello.


 :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> honestly what don't the nets get give the ball to yo best player VINCE CARTER


 He is geting the ball, and it's either a turn over or he drives, throws it hard off the glass and isn't getting a call.


----------



## Vinsane

that turnover by vince proves he needs to quit passin and shoot the ball


----------



## mjm1

WHY THE **** isnt anything dropping?


----------



## Lord-SMX

big furb said:


> Yeah, nets fans are a dysfunctional bunch that's for sure


 man i seriously don't remember half of these faces the begining of last year when we were 2-11!

lol i bet they were having those knick avatars and all those panzys weren't here flooding the board with negitivity! Those were the good old days when the people who were willing and able to ride out a entire bad season were doing all the talking!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> that turnover by vince proves he needs to quit passin and shoot the ball


 If it was anyone else turning it over, you'd want them out of the game.


----------



## AJC NYC

**** everyone in this board none of u are true net fans with the exception of a few people of course
relax
we will win 
I swear to god


----------



## Jizzy

Man, **** NBA TV. I refuse to watch that station anymore. You guy are going to have to get your NBa TV news some other sourceful way because I refuse to watch that station anymore


----------



## mjm1

THAT WAS A ****ING 24 SECOND VIOLATIONQ#Ref4;[\qtw g2wtey hwe rh


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> that turnover by vince proves he needs to quit passin and shoot the ball


you are as retarted as Carter15Nets sometimes.. :laugh:


----------



## XRay34

jason collins is such a joke


----------



## XRay34

game


----------



## Jizzy

I say we jump Todd Mac and then take his moderating-banning powers and ban these annoying non Nets fan clowns


----------



## XRay34

lmao fouls em 90 feet from basket

2 more fts

14 pt game soon

28 pts wqith 4 min to go vs crap defensive team


----------



## Vinsane

4 shots out of 27


----------



## Lord-SMX

Carter15Nets said:


> jason collins is such a joke


 lol that i can agree on... but not many people can guard a starting PF! You have to negate them... 

and if you really want to see a good defender... watch jkidd! He's locking down superstars the last 4 games!


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> game


GET THE **** OFF THIS BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

44-28 

Ya relax...right


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

please cut it down to 10 b4 the half


----------



## XRay34

thats gonna give vinsane a boner when he sees the highlights


----------



## Fray

Nice dunk by VC...down 44-30


----------



## Jizzy

Vince Carter needs to stop doing T-Mobile commercials. They should put him on ice cream comercials for being the Mr. Softie representative


----------



## Vinsane

Kristic thinks he is the ****
which he isnt


----------



## squaleca

this is purely the case of one team feeling good about it self in the nets and the wolves not feeling so good about them selves!!!


----------



## XRay34

cant even fn rebound down 14 and they still give them 2nd chance


----------



## jarkid

Can I say ... N** Jersey N**s Sucks ??


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> thats gonna give vinsane a boner when he sees the highlights


get off this board (i will continue to post this message every time you post)


----------



## Lord-SMX

Carter15Nets said:


> game


 WTF its only the 2nd quarter!!! What happens if we drop 50pts in the 3rd quarter? Hell if you are really that good at telling games after the 2nd half, you should put your money down and gamble!


----------



## XRay34

lol 50 in 1 quarter

what happens if i find 1 million bucks in my garbage can?

ill be a millionare

whats the point of what u said


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> Vince Carter needs to stop doing T-Mobile commercials. They should put him on ice cream comercials for being the Mr. Softie representative




lets see u bench 300 lbs ignorant fool!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Vince Carter needs to stop doing T-Mobile commercials. They should put him on ice cream comercials for being the Mr. Softie representative


lololololololol.................................................


----------



## mjm1

The Refs Must Die


----------



## XRay34

this is fn disgusting

stupidest fouls


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> lets see u bench 300 lbs ignorant fool!!!!!




Shut your *** up. You make no sense, ignorant fool


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> lets see u bench 300 lbs ignorant fool!!!!!


 :laugh:


----------



## mjm1

**** You Refs **** You


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> **** You Refs **** You


mjm1, your curses always made me laugh...


----------



## Fray

Every post I read makes me laugh harder than the last LOL! :rofl:


----------



## mjm1

omfg, make a FREE THROW


----------



## XRay34

nets are twolves BlTCHES


----------



## jarkid

Fray said:


> Every post I read makes me laugh harder than the last LOL! :rofl:


i agree....the board is really funny to read.


----------



## Jizzy

I need a drink.


----------



## mjm1

Carter Must Sit!


----------



## XRay34

RJ > VC

VC is turning into ajoke

give rj vince fga per game he would avg 30


----------



## Fray

Carter just made a nice move then bricked the lay up lol!

Then a Kidd to RJ alley-oop

48-37


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> Shut your *** up. You make no sense, ignorant fool



i make no sense your calling VC a softie!! VC can bench 300 and hes a softie that makes you a nobody!!!


----------



## mjm1

are you kidding me are you ****ing kidding me, that is no foul call


----------



## Lord-SMX

nj just needs to go on a good 9-2 run to get close... then they can start chipping away slowly at the minnny lead


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ > VC
> 
> VC is turning into ajoke
> 
> give rj vince fga per game he would avg 30


Thats like sayin 
Carter15Nets>Vinsane
as a poster
LOL


----------



## XRay34

Its A Viiiiinsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane Boooooooooooooooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrr


----------



## mjm1

Carter Hits A Three At The Buzzer!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

thank you


----------



## Fray

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ > VC
> 
> VC is turning into ajoke
> 
> give rj vince fga per game he would avg 30


RJ is way more efficient then VC, but thats because he is not double teamed, most of his points come a lot easier 

VC WITH THE 3 AT THE BUZZER!!!


----------



## Fray

Vinsane said:


> Thats like sayin
> Carter15Nets>Vinsane
> as a poster
> LOL


That was actually a good post LOL!


----------



## jarkid

Four people always produce joy on this board:

Vinsane, Carter15Nets, jizzy, mjm1


----------



## Jizzy

I made a drawing of Carter15Nets on a piece of paper and now I'm stabbing it hard with my pen. Suck it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Its A Viiiiinsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane Boooooooooooooooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrr


 :laugh:


----------



## HB

10 point game, they are still in it. Just have to play with more effort


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

we should compile all the stupid comments made in these game threads and make a never ending book


----------



## Lord-SMX

mjm1 said:


> Carter Must Sit!


 OMFG we have chipped that lead down to 10! 2 layups and 2 3's and we tied!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I made a drawing of Carter15Nets on a piece of paper and now I'm stabbing it hard with my pen. Suck it!!!!!!!!!


 :laugh:

This is the most ridiculous game thread ever.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ > VC
> 
> VC is turning into ajoke
> 
> give rj vince fga per game he would avg 30


You mean like last year when he was shooting 42% from the field?


----------



## Fray

jizzy said:


> I made a drawing of Carter15Nets on a piece of paper and now I'm stabbing it hard with my pen. Suck it!!!!!!!!!


 :rofl:


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets Leave NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Lord-SMX said:


> OMFG we have chipped that lead down to 10! 2 layups and 2 3's and we tied!


i said that 2 pages ago, when he missed two consecutive layups.


----------



## squaleca

VC does have 4 to but if it wasnt for him and RJ in this first half yikes we be down 30!!


----------



## jerseygirl

Vinsane said:


> Thats like sayin
> Carter15Nets>Vinsane
> as a poster
> LOL



though choice! LOL


----------



## Phenom Z28

jarkid said:


> Four people always produce joy on this board:
> 
> Vinsane, Carter15Nets, jizzy, mjm1


:laugh: :cheers:

Just got off work, come home and see Lamar hit a long azzzzz 3 pointer. But Nets down 50-40?  I must have missed an ugly first half.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> OMFG we have chipped that lead down to 10! 2 layups and 2 3's and we tied!


 carter must sit?? ?WTF? he's 4-7 and so is RJ! They should play 40min this game cuz they got 2 days rest before pistons!


----------



## Fray

NJ Grand NJ said:


> we should compile all the stupid comments made in these game threads and make a never ending book


Basically every other post in this threat is a stupid post


----------



## HB

Too bad you can still see the stuff of those on the ignore list when they are quoted


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> Carter15nets Leave NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Suck my pen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

jarkid said:


> Four people always produce joy on this board:
> 
> Vinsane, Carter15Nets, jizzy, mjm1


if four of them were going to be our Mod, what will this board go to be? :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets Leave NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

I actually had to check the thread title to make sure I was in the game thread. This is one of the weirdest and funniest threads ever. :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Fray

You guys need to be more optimistic, we are only down by 10 at halftime.

WE ARE GOING TO WIN! :cheers:


----------



## squaleca

cant wait for nenad to guard amare AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jizzy

Feel the wrath of my pen in your paper drawn mouth, Carter15Nets!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> cant wait for nenad to guard amare AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


 I think everyones favorite collins will be on him.


----------



## AJC NYC

Hey who do u guys think is the biggest nets fan on this board?


----------



## jarkid

justasking? said:


> I actually had to check the thread title to make sure I was in the game thread. This is one of the weirdest and funniest threads ever. :yes: :laugh:


that's why i always lol in front of my screen.


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> Hey who do u guys think is the biggest nets fan on this board?


you and Lord-SMX


----------



## justasking?

Considering how terrible they seem to have played in that first half, I am quite surprised and happy that the Nets are down by only 10 points.


----------



## big furb

AJC NYC said:


> Hey who do u guys think is the biggest nets fan on this board?


Carter15Nets, easily :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Air Fly

I didn't even read the thread cuz i know whats been happening, Jizzy, Vinsane and Carter15Nets are at it again. :biggrin: 

We are lucky that we're down 10, i expect a good second half.


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15nets, I drew you in a little pink dress now. You look rather cute but I still must stab you with my ball point pen


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Considering how terrible they seem to have played in that first half, I am quite surprised and happy that the Nets are down by only 10 points.


 a post about the game that has any logic behind it and isn't just an instant reaction to what just happened? 

What's wrong with you?!?!


----------



## squaleca

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I think everyones favorite collins will be on him.





did you say Colins

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Carter15nets, I drew you in a little pink dress now. You look rather cute but I still must stab you with my ball point pen


that is the most disturbing thing i have ever read.


----------



## Intense Enigma

jarkid said:


> Four people always produce joy on this board:
> 
> Vinsane, Carter15Nets, jizzy, mjm1


 You should add yourself to the list,you're doing a pretty good job too. :clown: 


I read some of the post and i can't stop laughing,this guys are crazy.My godness this is a nightmare. :laugh: :rofl: :rotf:


----------



## ghoti

AJC NYC said:


> Hey who do u guys think is the biggest nets fan on this board?


Nets1524512

He's hardcore, man.


----------



## Lord-SMX

jarkid said:


> if four of them were going to be our Mod, what will this board go to be? :biggrin:


they would rename the nets board Jason Collins and 12 other players!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Air Fly said:


> I didn't even read the thread cuz i know whats been happening, Jizzy, Vinsane and Carter15Nets are at it again. :biggrin:
> 
> We are lucky that we're down 10, i expect a good second half.


 you're missing out, it's worth reading. (especially jizzy, I think he's finally lost it :biggrin


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> a post about the game that has any logic behind it and isn't just an instant reaction to what just happened?
> 
> What's wrong with you?!?!


 :yes: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## squaleca

vinsane do you know something about VC penis size that we dont????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Nets1524512
> 
> He's hardcore, man.


 yeah he is.


----------



## jarkid

Air Fly said:


> I didn't even read the thread cuz i know whats been happening, *Jizzy, Vinsane and Carter15Nets are at it again. :biggrin: *
> 
> We are lucky that we're down 10, i expect a good second half.


hahaha, you got it


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I think everyones favorite collins will be on him.


lol call 911 cuz collins is gonna get raped!!!


----------



## Jizzy

ghoti said:


> Nets1524512
> 
> He's hardcore, man.



That is so true. I said "Hi" to him one day and he abused me and called me a Knick fan.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> vinsane do you know something about VC penis size that we dont????


 and things suddenly turn creepy.


----------



## Lord-SMX

jarkid said:


> you and Lord-SMX



lol **** yea!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> That is so true. I said "Hi" to him one day and he abused me and called me a Knick fan.


 :laugh:


----------



## HB

Some of this stuff is really disturbing


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> yeah he is.


If you say you like baseball or football or something, he tells you to **** off. He is all about the Nets! :biggrin:

That guy bleeds Nets.


----------



## squaleca

i boned a stripper from T.O who said she boned T-mac, glenn rice and reggie!! actually she was hot but my worse **** ever!!!!!


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> That is so true. I said "Hi" to him one day and he abused me and called me a Knick fan.


:rotf:


----------



## Lord-SMX

jarkid said:


> you and Lord-SMX


but why you say that jarkidd?


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> If you say you like baseball or football or something, he tells you to **** off. He is all about the Nets! :biggrin:
> 
> That guy bleeds Nets.


Thats one of my favorite posters too. LOL him and Seanet going at it is always fun and it all started of funny too.


----------



## squaleca

can u imagine someone coming on to this game thread for the first time!!


----------



## SetShotWilly

This board is becoming very depressing. Why can't mods do something?


----------



## squaleca

SetShotWilly said:


> This board is becoming very depressing. Why can't mods do something?



u have to realize that fans hate to see us lose so its just a reaction dont take whats being said to literally!! well except for wonka and carter15 their nuts!!!!!


----------



## Air Fly

This game thread is becoming comic view, whatever that meant.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## dfunk15

After reading this game thread I’m really questioning my decision to register :biggrin: , anyway down by 10 to wolves, this is winnable


----------



## Jizzy

Halftime Entertainment!!!!!!!!!!!!

Should I start by uncovering myself top to bottom or opposite way


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> That is so true. I said "Hi" to him one day and he abused me and called me a Knick fan.


thats the funniest thing ive read in a while :rofl:


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> i boned a stripper from T.O who said she boned T-mac, glenn rice and reggie!! actually she was hot but my worse **** ever!!!!!


wait your telling me that your left hand got tmac, glenn rice, and reggie off??? Damn... i would cut that **** off!


----------



## Lord-SMX

ghoti said:


> If you say you like baseball or football or something, he tells you to **** off. He is all about the Nets! :biggrin:
> 
> That guy bleeds Nets.


lol... yea i'm crazy, but he takes it to another level


----------



## Phenom Z28

om*g this thread is crazy I'm roll'n over here :rofl:


----------



## ghoti

SetShotWilly said:


> This board is becoming very depressing. Why can't mods do something?


I admit the game threads aren't for everybody. Just look at them with a lighthearted eye.

Just fans being stupid. 

The rest of the board is not like this at all.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

dfunk15 said:


> After reading this game thread I’m really questioning my decision to register :biggrin: , anyway down by 10 to wolves, this is winnable



Welcome to the Board, I bet you are already loving it here.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

dfunk15 said:


> After reading this game thread I’m really questioning my decision to register :biggrin: , anyway down by 10 to wolves, this is winnable


 :laugh: wecome to the boards! It's normally not like this insane.


----------



## HB

dfunk15 said:


> After reading this game thread I’m really questioning my decision to register :biggrin: , anyway down by 10 to wolves, this is winnable


Welcome to the board, hopefully you decide to stay. Just take most of the stuff you read tonight lightly


----------



## Air Fly

SetShotWilly said:


> This board is becoming very depressing. Why can't mods do something?


This is why its the best board on the net, all ages are allowed on here. :biggrin: 

People don't take most of the stuff here seirously, this is how it been all season long, we argue then we peace once we win.....Just wait. :biggrin: 

I love it!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Lord-SMX said:


> they would rename the nets board Jason Collins and 12 other players!


Vinsane will post a sticky thread named: Carter is MJ.
Carter15Nets: Season over
mjm1: get out of this board, Carter15Nets.
jizzy: Mr.Softie Vince Carter.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm taking off my shirt for the Halftime entertainment


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic with the nice move!


----------



## squaleca

Lord-SMX said:


> wait your telling me that your left hand got tmac, glenn rice, and reggie off??? Damn... i would cut that **** off!



that where all the playas used to go when visiting T.O place called fantasia no longer open Shaq included!! all though she boned t-mac at the skydome hotel when raps played in the dome for those of you interested!!


----------



## Fray

Only Down By 5!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

jizzy said:


> I'm taking off my shirt


:rofl:

Kidd a trey!


----------



## SetShotWilly

ghoti said:


> I admit the game threads aren't for everybody. Just look at them with a lighthearted eye.
> 
> Just fans being stupid.
> 
> The rest of the board is not like this at all.


Well i've been here for a while now so i know most of you. But some of these guys are clearly not nets fans and should be banned imo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets right back into it!


----------



## Fray

Down by 3!..We are going to win I'm telling you guys! :banana:


----------



## jarkid

Lord-SMX said:


> but why you say that jarkidd?


haha, that's my nick name, and it's similar to j-kidd.


----------



## Vinsane

VC dishin


----------



## HB

See 3 point game in no time.


----------



## SetShotWilly

all hail Kidd


----------



## Jizzy

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> u have to realize that fans hate to see us lose so its just a reaction dont take whats being said to literally!! well except for wonka and carter15 their nuts!!!!!


lol... i think the nets fans hate to look at the right now! They look at the past too much, and they look at the future too much! Then they ***** about the past and the future, because they only look at the negitives! They critizes lots, and a good group thinks that collins is a lagit starter! 

but don't worry a good loosing streak and all those people go away ... see things have a balance in nets land. If you win you get stuck with the posers, if you loose you get stuck with alot of angry nets fans! If you hover around 500 its both, you get stuck with a few posers and a group of angry nets fans! 

lol... you gotta love BBB.net and these crazy nets fans (me included)


----------



## AJC NYC

IM the biggest true nets fan
There I said it


----------



## dfunk15

Hbwoy said:


> Welcome to the board, hopefully you decide to stay. Just take most of the stuff you read tonight lightly


Thanks for the welcome ppl, I’ve read the board for quite some time now, so I knew what I was getting in to but yeah tonight is by far the weirdest


----------



## big furb

nets on a 7-0 run. What's this I hear, is that the sound of Carter15Nets backtracing? I believe it is


----------



## HB

Lord-SMX said:


> lol... i think the nets fans hate to look at the right now! They look at the past too much, and they look at the future too much! Then they ***** about the past and the future, because they only look at the negitives! They critizes lots, and a good group thinks that collins is a lagit starter!
> 
> but don't worry a good loosing streak and all those people go away ... see things have a balance in nets land. If you win you get stuck with the posers, if you loose you get stuck with alot of angry nets fans! If you hover around 500 its both, you get stuck with a few posers and a group of angry nets fans!
> 
> lol... you gotta love BBB.net and these crazy nets fans (me included)


LOL this is the best thing have read all day, Repped


----------



## Jizzy

Yes, Go Nets!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Lord-SMX said:


> lol... you gotta love BBB.net and these *crazy nets fans (me included)*


Especially you


----------



## squaleca

Lord-SMX said:


> lol... i think the nets fans hate to look at the right now! They look at the past too much, and they look at the future too much! Then they ***** about the past and the future, because they only look at the negitives! They critizes lots, and a good group thinks that collins is a lagit starter!
> 
> but don't worry a good loosing streak and all those people go away ... see things have a balance in nets land. If you win you get stuck with the posers, if you loose you get stuck with alot of angry nets fans! If you hover around 500 its both, you get stuck with a few posers and a group of angry nets fans!
> 
> lol... you gotta love BBB.net and these crazy nets fans (me included)


hows your gpu lord i got back my 6800gt from rma week later fan broke!! 650 cnd at the time card one week and the fan goes geeezzzzzz


----------



## Fray

AJC NYC said:


> IM the biggest ans true nets fan
> There I said it


LOL did you just answer your own question?


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> that where all the playas used to go when visiting T.O place called fantasia no longer open Shaq included!! all though she boned t-mac at the skydome hotel when raps played in the dome for those of you interested!!


lol... i'm just playing~ but why would you want to do a chick (no matter how hot) who did reggie? come on....

ps. MAN I ****ING TOLD YOU GUYS THAT THE NETS WOULD COME BACK~


----------



## ghoti

SetShotWilly said:


> Well i've been here for a while now so i know most of you. But some of these guys are clearly not nets fans and should be banned imo


Just make fun of them! It's fun.

I actually think everyone except Vinsane is a Nets fan.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC draws an offensive foul on banks but Vinsane turn away!! Vince hurt his shoulder.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Fray said:


> LOL did you just answer your own question?


 I think he's asked/answered it several times before.


----------



## Lord-SMX

SetShotWilly said:


> Well i've been here for a while now so i know most of you. But some of these guys are clearly not nets fans and should be banned imo


yea... all those people who didn't see this comback happening! lol that would leave bbb.net with like 15 true nets fans lol


----------



## Jizzy

I love you guys. I wouldn't trade you fans for any other fans for any other team.


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ with the aggressive move but his small hands can't finish it...gets FT's though.

9-0 run!


----------



## jarkid

Fray said:


> LOL did you just answer your own question?


the post is also funny. lol


----------



## Lord-SMX

wait... wtf happened? Did vince hurt his sholder?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

What D by cliff right there.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy dayum! Erased his shot.

Kidd to RJ on the break! YAYYYYY!!!!!!

11-0 run FT on the way!


----------



## squaleca

who ever wins the jump wins the game!!


----------



## jerseygirl

squaleca said:


> i boned a stripper from T.O who said she boned T-mac, glenn rice and reggie!! actually she was hot but my worse **** ever!!!!!


excuse me?

hot stripper? and she could manage to sleep with only ugly players?


----------



## dfunk15

damn, Nets are owning now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

what a play!

Nets win the jump ball, kidd drives, goes behind the back to RJ who dunks it and gets fouled.

And the Nets take the lead.

Until banks puts minny back up 1


----------



## jarkid

i am going to cut off my class, because i love this board and nets game.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *What D by cliff right there*.


What happened?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jerseygirl said:


> excuse me?
> 
> hot stripper? and she could manage to sleep with only ugly players?


 :laugh:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Banks with the easy layup...Nets lead was short lived.

VC misses a 3, but RJ steals from the Wolves in transition!

Carter gets fouled trying to make his move.


----------



## Jizzy

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take that all you people who doubted the Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> What happened?


 Blount was going up, cliffy blocked him and stripped it all in one motion, but they called it a jump ball.


----------



## squaleca

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh:



its called $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mjm1

Robinson What Have You Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

How U Gonna Miss That


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> who ever wins the jump wins the game!!


man wtf did i say.... and i told you lost of those posers would leave (watch them comeback)!!!


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Blount was going up, cliffy blocked him and stripped it all in one motion, but they called it a jump ball.


Nice! Thanks ToddMac. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## fruitcake

wow cliffy 1 for 8.

did collins get injured?


----------



## Fray

Now that the nets are in the game I predict that everyone will be back on the bandwagon...but next time we are down by 5 LOOKOUT!


----------



## squaleca

**** its over!!!!!!! we lost!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I love you guys. I wouldn't trade you fans for any other fans for any other team.


 We're like one big extremely dysfunctional family


----------



## Jizzy

This is the best game thread I have taken a part in. Now to make it even sweeter, the Nets are back in it :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Robinson can't make the easy EASY wide open lay-up nor the easier follow-up. Send him to da D-league.

Davis the steal and the dunk. 54-51 Wolves.

Cliffy redeems himself with a hook floater. 54-53.

KG answers, 56-53.


----------



## dfunk15

uncle cliffy looked like grampa cliffy on that blown layup


----------



## jarkid

Mr.Turnover: Vince Carter.


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take that all you people who doubted the Nets.


jizzy knows what i'm talking about.... those people really piss me off when they say that the nets have already lost the game after the first quarter!


----------



## mjm1

robinson what are you doing we are SO CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

game


----------



## Vinsane

how does robinson get so many shot attempts
and once agains vc not gettin the balls to score 2 shots out of 13


----------



## fruitcake

can somebody tell me if collins is injured our not please?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> wow cliffy 1 for 8.
> 
> did collins get injured?


 He's got 4 fouls. So does cliff now too.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> jizzy knows what i'm talking about.... those people really piss me off when they say that the nets have already lost the game after the first quarter!


 we real nets fans... and we support the nets! Neither of us give up that easy!


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> We're like one big extremely dysfunctional family


Yup, much like the Addams Family... except that the members of this family live in different parts of the world.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> game


cant you ever JUST SHUT THE **** UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you have to be the most negative person on this board.


----------



## squaleca

wade got a double double other night as well 10 to's


----------



## AJC NYC

I was wondering are any of you members girls????????????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> game


 nets go on a run and take the lead, you don't post.
Wolves go back in front, you say the game is over.

Logical.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nads misses the wide-open jumper.

Blunt misses but is fouled by Cliffy, his 4th. He nails one of two. TO Nets


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Is Vinsane a Vince Carter groupie? :raised_ey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> I was wondering are any of you members girls????????????


 Petey is


----------



## jarkid

Lord-SMX said:


> jizzy knows what i'm talking about.... those people really piss me off when they say that the nets have already lost the game after the first quarter!


but it looks really bad for nets, and some netsfan can't stand nets is down !


----------



## squaleca

AJC NYC said:


> I was wondering are any of you members girls????????????




im a girl :banana:


----------



## mjm1

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Petey is


lol


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Petey is


true dat


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> I was wondering are any of you members girls????????????




I'm willing to take my clothes off for a price or maybe a buttercup cupcake


----------



## fruitcake

Go Nets!


----------



## Lord-SMX

AJC NYC said:


> I was wondering are any of you members girls????????????


i'm assuming jersey girl is a girl!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I'm willing to take my clothes off for a price or maybe a buttercup cupcake


 BUt you were doing it at halftime for free.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nets go on a run and take the lead, you don't post.
> Wolves go back in front, you say the game is over.
> 
> Logical.


maybe he wants to say game is NOT over.


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Petey is


lol where is petey?


----------



## dfunk15

Kristic 3-10, Robinson 2-9 but people are complaining about VC, funny stuff


----------



## mjm1

i cant believe there calling these ticky tacs!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

can they please stop fouling!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> lol where is petey?


 recharge his batteries (ther needs to be more robot petey jokes)


----------



## Phenom Z28

squaleca said:


> im a girl :banana:


Will you be my e-g/f? kekeke :biggrin:


----------



## jarkid

dfunk15 said:


> Kristic 3-10, Robinson 2-9 but people are complaining about VC, funny stuff


lol... i thought you are Vinsane.


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> im a girl :banana:


how the hell did you bone that stripper lol?


----------



## mjm1

carter is literally killing our team.


----------



## Jizzy

I hate these ****in refs. They hate the Nets. On their referee uniforms they should just print "I hate the Nets"


----------



## squaleca

mjm1 said:


> carter is literally killing our team.



carter is our team!!


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> carter is literally killing our team.


our best player killin the team yeah right


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> lol where is petey?


Was at work, just got home.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

How long does it take petey to take a crap???


----------



## Fray

Is it just me or is Carter being very passive


----------



## jerseygirl

AJC NYC said:


> I was wondering are any of you members girls????????????



maybe me? LOL


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> How long does it take petey to take a crap???


 9 months


----------



## Phenom Z28

OMFG CArter from 50 feet!!


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> carter is literally killing our team.


Yeah, that lob to jefferson and block on garnett is really killing them


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince from wayyy downtown


----------



## jarkid

it's a VC threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> Was at work, just got home.
> 
> -Petey


 damn i was just gonna rip on u... man now i actually have to pay attention to this game lol


----------



## mjm1

ARE THEY OUT OF THEIR MINDS, HE HAS 5 fouls, the refs are bull**** artists!


----------



## Farmer77

LOL, who see that bird fly by the camera?


----------



## mjm1

Farmer77 said:


> LOL, who see that bird fly by the camera?


i knew i saw something!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca

vince has some balls what does a coach tell his player if he misses that shot!!


----------



## Jizzy

Damn, VC must have shot that from Madison Square Garden


----------



## Phenom Z28

Okay...had a phone call. Back to pbp mode.

KG at the line...I don't know why. He makes both FTs, tying the game at 64.

RJ drives and is fouled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> damn i was just gonna rip on u... man now i actually have to pay attention to this game lol


 See you gotta be like me and get it in there before he shows up :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

mjm1 said:


> ARE THEY OUT OF THEIR MINDS, HE HAS 5 fouls, the refs are bull**** artists!


I don't know about anyone else, but when I turn on the game and see Violet Palmer, I say some bad words and shake my head in disgust.


----------



## mjm1

noooo rj nooooooo


----------



## squaleca

RJ just cost us the game!!!!!!! **** him!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow both teams are 14/21 from freethrows~

RJ needs the ball more... he's getting to the line alot! Get kg and friends into foul trouble


----------



## mjm1

THE REFSSSSSSS CANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## dfunk15

squaleca said:


> vince has some balls what does a coach tell his player if he misses that shot!!


there were 3 sec. on the shot clock


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That was a bad call. Nenad had a clean block right there.


----------



## Petey

Wow, what a bull**** call on a clean play.

Woman refs?

Maybe of mud wrestling!!!

Get out of there!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

rj is poor from the ft line tonight.


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ misses both FTs. Game still tied with one minute left in the 3rd.

Nets playing zone with their small line-up.

BS call on Nads, his 4th. FTs coming for Blount. He makes both, 66-64 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Neno just rejected some guy wearing a T'Wolves jersey


----------



## HB

Is anyone seeing what Tyrus Thomas is doing? WOW


----------



## squaleca

dfunk15 said:


> there were 3 sec. on the shot clock



yea i knew that!! not!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> rj is poor from the ft line tonight.


 the whole team is.


----------



## mjm1

Jefferson Was Fouled Fouled Fouled Fouled Fouled Fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter with the beautiful behind the back move for almost no reason, RJ misses though.

WOlves have a discombobulated offense to end the 3rd. Nets down 66-64.


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> See you gotta be like me and get it in there before he shows up :biggrin:


yea... see you at the pistons pre-game lol~


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter with the beautiful behind the back move for almost no reason, RJ misses though.
> 
> WOlves have a discombobulated offense to end the 3rd. Nets down 66-64.


 haha, yeah, I noticed that. He was just dribbling, stopped, and put it around his back for no reason, and then passed it.


----------



## squaleca

way to go RJ VC had to bail us out by hiting the 3 point play last game and now RJ misses 2 free throws and the layup which would have clinched the game!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> RJ just cost us the game!!!!!!! **** him!!!


wtf you talking bout?


----------



## Vinsane

kristic is bein made to look like a fool tonight
and once agains the lack of vc shot attempts killin us


----------



## mjm1

squaleca said:


> way to go RJ VC had to bail us out by hiting the 3 point play last game and now RJ misses 2 free throws and the layup which would have clinched the game!!!!!!


he was ****ing fouled, why do you people continue to blame. ITS SO ****ING DEPRESSING!


----------



## squaleca

mjm1 said:


> Jefferson Was Fouled Fouled Fouled Fouled Fouled Fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



**** RJ he sucks!!!!!





j/k


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> way to go RJ VC had to bail us out by hiting the 3 point play last game and now RJ misses 2 free throws and the layup which would have clinched the game!!!!!!



I suggest chocolate milk. Although of late, I have become fond of strawberry :cheers:


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> way to go RJ VC had to bail us out by hiting the 3 point play last game and now RJ misses 2 free throws and the layup which would have clinched the game!!!!!!


 WTF it's not even the 4th quarter... the nets are down 2! Usually we are down 15 at the 3rd when we loose!


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> I suggest chocolate milk. Although of late, I have become fond of strawberry :cheers:




yea i heard reggie likes strawberrys!!


----------



## Vinsane

why the **** is vc on the bench isnt he the one who plays point with the bench


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I suggest chocolate milk. Although of late, I have become fond of strawberry :cheers:


 :laugh:


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Hey everybody, how bout Big Baby Davis from LSU


----------



## mjm1

i guess the refs are going to call the nets on every single ****ing thing, that is bull**** gentleman


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> I suggest chocolate milk. Although of late, I have become fond of strawberry :cheers:


are you high jizzy?


----------



## squaleca

Lord-SMX said:


> WTF it's not even the 4th quarter... the nets are down 2! Usually we are down 15 at the 3rd when we loose!




ill say we win but only when we take the lead that way it looks like im jumping off and on the wagon!!


----------



## AND1NBA

**** LSU. Screwed up my entire brakets.


----------



## dfunk15

you have no problems blaming vince, do you?

edit: hmm, how can delete posts?


----------



## Vinsane

y is jefferson still in wit 4 fouls


----------



## mjm1

oh, please put in the starters PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ to Planinic but it goes out of bounds.

Minne up 67-64...

Ricky Davis hits a 3, 70-64 now.


----------



## XRay34

10-0 Run nice


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> oh, please put in the starters PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!




Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1.


----------



## jarkid

damn 70-64 Wolves, game is...........Carter15Nets you say.


----------



## Vinsane

Vinsane said:


> y is jefferson still in wit 4 fouls


and then comes back and turns it over
frank is gonna wait till the nets r down 10 to put vc back in


----------



## squaleca

see what youve done to RJ vince!!!! vincolitis running wild!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ to Planinic but it goes out of bounds.
> 
> Minne up 67-64...
> 
> Ricky Davis hits a 3, 70-64 now.


 we have won 6 games when we were down after the 3rd!!! We can still win!


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1. Hey mjm1.


are you a moron?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Murray tries to answer with a 3 but misses.

Reid misses on the other end.

RJ drives and is fouled by Reid.

Krstic misses the fade-away to beat the shot clock.

Davis misses a 3.

Nets timeout.


----------



## mjm1

Where The **** Are The Starters???


----------



## squaleca

mjm1 said:


> are you a moron?



yes i am a moron!!


----------



## Vinsane

agasint the better low post defenders kristic ain't ****
rj provin why he can't play without vc and kidd


----------



## AND1NBA

why isn't Kidd and Carter in the game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> yes i am a moron!!


 :laugh:


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> Where The **** Are The Starters???




I'm guessing they are in the Continental Airlines Arena facing the Wolverines


----------



## fruitcake

BRING BACK VC AND JKIDD now!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Lord-SMX said:


> we have won 6 games when we were down after the 3rd!!! We can still win!


No doubt, Nets are winning this.


----------



## squaleca

which one of us has the biggest pecker?? mines just under 8 inches!!


----------



## Boom Dawg

WHAT THE F*** IS VAUGHNS PURPOSE......seriously, he comes in as a backup pg i guess and he doesnt even handle the ball or get the team in any good offensive sets.


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> I'm guessing they are in the Continental Airlines Arena facing the Wolverines


no, there not playing, they are on the bench.


----------



## fruitcake

vince hits.

nets -4.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn taking lessons from kidd with that pass


----------



## Vinsane

frank i was wonderin when u would put your 2 best players in


----------



## Phenom Z28

squaleca said:


> which one of us has the biggest pecker?? mines just under 8 inches!!


w....t.....f.....

Carter hits out of the timeout, 70-66.

Wolves turn it over to Kidd and the Nets get a break and get fouled. Krstic to the line and he hits both. Two point game now.


----------



## fruitcake

nets -3....

Kidd is shooting the best on the nets, Vince second. thats surprising.


----------



## fruitcake

nets down 2.

reed misses.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Damn Vinsane get off VC's Nuts.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Reed misses.

KG back in the game.

Carter's 3 rims out but Krstic rebounds. Carter misses the RIDICULOUS move.


----------



## fruitcake

vince greedy misses three.

D-R-I-V-E idiot.


----------



## XRay34

vc has to do triple pump why why why!?!?!? he coulda just went up straight

i hate when he does this bs


----------



## neoxsupreme

Duke just lost to LSU 62-54 in the round of 16.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jaric misses. Carter drives and gets fouled. Could have gone either way though...

Kidd the 3!!! NEts up 71-70


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> vc has to do triple pump why why why!?!?!? he coulda just went up straight
> 
> i hate when he does this bs


in the back of his mind, he is trying to get on ESPN.


----------



## Jizzy

Yes, mother****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

kidd for333333333


----------



## fruitcake

NETS UP 1.!!

cmon nets keep it up.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter the block! His 3rd tonight...

Kidd misses a 3. 7 minutes left in the game.

Garnett misses the fadeaway.

Kidd drives and is fouled, FTs coming up.


----------



## fruitcake

krstic gets the double double- 13 and 10


kidd at the line

hits the first...

rj coming in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets up 3!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ back in for Vaughn. Nets got their starting five in now.

Kidd sinks both FTs and puts the Nets up 3. :banana:

Garnett makes a move and is fouled by Collins. THat's his 5th and he sits down.


----------



## Vinsane

ope jefferson doesnt come back in and screw up vc and kidd got us the lead


----------



## mjm1

the refs cant get away with blowing the whistle!


----------



## fruitcake

nets up 3.

collins gets his 5th.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Yeah the real leader stepped up.

Vin..........I mean Jason Kidd for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## justasking?

Krstic is not having a good shooting night but he is rebounding the ball well.


----------



## HB

I would be friggin pissed if I were watching this game. So many stops from fouling


----------



## Petey

dfunk15 said:


> you have no problems blaming vince, do you?
> 
> edit: hmm, how can delete posts?


Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

jaric hits

rj misses three

jaric misses three

kidd misses three

davis rebound.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jaric makes the shots, Nets up 73-72.

RJ saves the Nets possession but can't hit the 3.

Jaric misses the long shot.

RJ gets out on the break but no one is with him. He gives it up to Kidd who misses the 3.

Garnett misses the shot that goes out of bounds. Timeout called.


----------



## mjm1

why does kidd get trigger happy?


----------



## fruitcake

KG turns it over.


----------



## jarkid

justasking? said:


> Krstic is not having a good shooting night but he is rebounding the ball well.


that's right, and we also need someone score it.


----------



## Vinsane

wut r kidd and jeffferson doin takin those shots way out of there range 
lol


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> wut r kidd and jeffferson doin takin those shots way out of there range
> lol


jefferson saved the ball, but the shot clock was at 2 seconds. Kidd has three point range and he is allowed to take any shot he wants.


----------



## squaleca

give the ball to vince let him drive game over!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

sup


----------



## Vinsane

5 minutes to go its about that time
vince has had 11 straight games wit 20+ will he keep the streal alive


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> wut r kidd and jeffferson doin takin those shots way out of there range
> lol


 RJ's was to beat the shot clock.


----------



## mjm1

carter, what the **** wwwwwwwwwas that.


----------



## XRay34

why vince why

honestly hes so hard to watch when he thinks he playing in a and 1 toruny


----------



## fruitcake

vince misses.


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon, please win this.


----------



## fruitcake

davis misses

it is absolutely mind bogglign to see that ricky davis gets most of the shots where KG can literally score every time he gets the ball.

krstic misses.

banks misses.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad's a rebounding macine.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vinsane said:


> 5 minutes to go its about that time
> vince has had 11 straight games wit 20+ will he keep the streal alive



Who cares


----------



## dfunk15

VC in chucking mode, Kristic and Kidd are off, Nets need points


----------



## Finchstatic

wow are these teams missing alot or what


----------



## squaleca

they have 4 fouls drive u idiot!!


----------



## fruitcake

kidd misses

o rebound

vince misses three.

3:36 left. nets 73, minny 72.


----------



## jarkid

miss miss miss.. Miss Carter


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter misses the HIGH apex floater out of the timeout.

Commentators questioning his shot selection but this other guy Albert is with obviously hasn't seen Carter play much.

Davis misses.

Nets miss.

Wolves miss.

(looked away from the TV for a moment)

Kidd backs in Banks but gets blocked.

VC misses the 3, out of bounds off T'Wolves.

Kidd deflects off Garnett on the inbounds. Carter hits the 2! Nets back up 3 with a little over 3 left in regulation.


----------



## mjm1

I Hate The Refssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fruitcake

krstic another o rebound

vince finally htis-- he has 19

KG with the AND1 on krstic.

75-74 nets, KG can tie.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Garnett and 1! dang.... He has 23 and 11 with 3 steals. Make that 24 and 11 after the FT.

Game tied at 75.


----------



## HB

The whole team is shooting terribly, 34% from the field is awful


----------



## XRay34

we so lost this game

i hope vince dies


----------



## Vinsane

i think there will be overime


----------



## Jizzy

****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

offensive foul on vince carter, his 6th turnover of the game


----------



## mjm1

No no no no carter, where is the basketball intellingence WHERE WHERE WHERE WHERE?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter drives and commits the offensive foul. Timeout called.


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> we so lost this game
> 
> i hope vince dies



Get the **** out of this forum and never come back.


----------



## SetShotWilly

KG to Krstic; "you reach i teach"


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> we so lost this game
> 
> i hope vince dies


I hope your internet dies.


----------



## jarkid

ref, mother****er


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> The whole team is shooting terribly, 34% from the field is awful


But you gotta be happy with the defense. Shooting 34% and they're right in it.


----------



## AJC NYC

AJC NYC the self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## mjm1

carter, you have to get goooooooooooooooooooooood shots.


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> I hope your internet dies.


haha, nice.


----------



## fruitcake

jaric misses three

vince rebound.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wolves can't convert out of the timeout with the Jaric 3.

Carter to Robinson for 3! Nets back up 3 with 2:08 left!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

cliffy from downtown!


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

it's a uncle three


----------



## fruitcake

banks misses three

cliffy rebound.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Banks misses the wide open 3!

1:30 left in the game...

Kidd to Carter who puts on a dribbling display and gets fouled on his way to the hoop. Garnetts 4th.


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> Cliffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good old Uncle Cliffy!!! :clap:


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

C'mon put the game away ,I set my alarm clock to 12:00 so I can get up in 2 hours and see the score to Gonzaga-UCLA.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter converts on both putting the Nets up 5! Two possession game with 1:24 left in the game. Timeout Wolves.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince making both FTs for a change, and a good time for it.


----------



## fruitcake

vince hits both

vince has 21 and Vinsane is overjoyed. (streak is continued )


----------



## jarkid

haha, Carter step up !


----------



## Vinsane

Dspite the turnovers VC is havin a good game
21 6 6 3 1


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince making both FTs for a change, and a good time for it.


 :clap:


----------



## fruitcake

if KG gets it we need to double him.. the rest of the team (other than blount) is shooting terribly.


----------



## HB

Its game time baby. Just keep fouling Vince and game is for the nets


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> vince hits both
> 
> vince has 21 and Vinsane is overjoyed. (streak is continued )


vinsane is the most overjoyed on this board now.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Here we go...crunch time defense.

Banks gets blocked and fouled. Krstic has fouled out


----------



## fruitcake

teams combined right now 7 for 33 in the 4th quarter. (21%)


----------



## mjm1

silly silly silly foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad fouls out. booooo


----------



## Vinsane

kristic is outta here


----------



## squaleca

minny has 9 points this quarter!!


----------



## Vinsane

collins is about to be gone to


----------



## mjm1

kidddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## neoxsupreme

Jason Kidd's assist to turnover ratio has been impeccable in the last few weeks or so. He's distributing nicely & it's a big reason the Nets are rolling.


----------



## fruitcake

nets up 3.

76 seconds to go.

kidd turnover


----------



## Phenom Z28

Banks hits both FTs, 80-77 Nets. Banks has a FT shooting routing similar to mine 

Kidd to RJ on the lob attempt but RJ can't put it in.

Kidd called for the foul on Banks as Marcus runs right into him. Ghey.

Banks to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

uh oh, banks is hacing words with kidd.


----------



## Vinsane

stupid kidd


----------



## XRay34

wow kidd is paid my mafia to lose to game it looks after seeing what i just saw


----------



## mjm1

why?


----------



## dfunk15

banks got by Kidd for the 14th time tonight, Damn Jason you know better then this , dumb play


----------



## XRay34

and now we lose......


----------



## 7M3

lmao

The funny thing is, what are you gonna do about it, Marcus Banks, you little *****?


----------



## fruitcake

62 seconds left.

banks hit first and second

nets up 1.

nets timeout.


----------



## Jizzy

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

Oh noooo


----------



## Phenom Z28

Banks hits both FTs, ONE point lead for the Nets now. Guys FT routine is almost exactly the same as mine. That's just crazy. Timeout Nets...


----------



## mjm1

how can someone so intelligent be so stupid??????????????????


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Banks hits both FTs, 80-77 Nets. Banks has a FT shooting routing similar to mine
> 
> *Kidd to RJ on the lob attempt but RJ can't put it in.*
> 
> Kidd called for the foul on Banks as Marcus runs right into him. Ghey.
> 
> Banks to the line.


that is y rj shouldt touch the ball in crunch time


----------



## jarkid

damn , bank is killing us.


----------



## Vinsane

All they had to do was make sure the ball was in VC hands


----------



## AJC NYC

AJC NYC Im the self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> All they had to do was make sure the ball was in VC hands


this is what they have to do now i agree.


----------



## squaleca

**** man this game is making me so horny!!


----------



## ravor44

Vinsane said:


> stupid kidd


Stupid? OMG! this is only one mistake..why call him stupid?


----------



## Lord-SMX

man wtf.. blount just got to the line 4x in a row!


----------



## Jizzy

I am so ****in nervous


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter gets it in iso, dishes to Cliffy for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 point lead for the Nets!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> man wtf.. blount just got to the line 4x in a row!


 sorry banks got to the line 4x in a row


----------



## Petey

OH!!! OH!!!

Another big 3 pointer by Cliff Robinson!

Nets +4!

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Carter to Cliffy!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

no one can say anything bad about vince


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

uncle Cliffy Is Clutch


----------



## dfunk15

Vince to cliff connection delivers again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> no one can say anything bad about vince


 vince is going bald.


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> no one can say anything bad about vince



Mr. Softie


----------



## jarkid

uncle is clutch


----------



## justasking?

Uncle Cliffy!!!! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

53 ticks left, pressure is all on the Wolves. Nets have one full, one 20 left. Wolves have one full.


----------



## HB

LOL I knew they would go for a 3. Risky move but good job Cliff


----------



## Finchstatic

wow carter having the trust to give cliffy the shot for 2 straight possessions! well done VC and cliffy :banana:


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> no one can say anything bad about vince



vince sucks!!


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Mr. Softie


no that title belongs to kristic


----------



## Phenom Z28

Banks dribbles it up and drives and scores! Two point lead for the Nets...40 seconds left....


----------



## Jizzy

****


----------



## Air Fly

Vinsane said:


> no one can say anything bad about vince


Carter is the man!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

vc misses....

gets his rebound..


----------



## squaleca

anyone from canada?? man they got kingofcourtcuts conest which player has the best highlights this weeks its wade vs carter tried finding vid of it cant saw it last night oh man sickest hightlights ever!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter drives and misses but gathers his own rebound!! Carter smartly dribbled it out instead of following his shot to waste time. RJ gets fouled.


----------



## Intense Enigma

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> vince is going bald.


 So true.  :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits both from the line, nets back up 4.

Wolves use their last timeout.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vince finally does something productive

Grabed a crucial O-Rebound.


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=253368

Player of the Game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Guests:
*
Sign up! There is a thread that has a link and everything


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ hits both FTs...Nets back up 4 with 18 seconds left in the game :banana:


----------



## XRay34

vc torn head, out for year


----------



## HB

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Vince finally does something productive
> 
> Grabed a crucial O-Rebound.


Dude you dont think 7 rebounds and 7 assists is productive


----------



## dfunk15

Vinsane said:


> no one can say anything bad about vince


stop daring people :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

carter fouls! ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND AND HURTS HIMSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince with the bad foul on Jaric. Carter is holding his leg, cramp maybe? He's trying to stretch it out.


----------



## Vinsane

anyone think we should foul


----------



## Jizzy

This was the greatest and most entertaining game thread ever. And to top it off with a win


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jaric hits one of two FTs! 3 point lead! Nets call timeout with 15 ticks left.


----------



## XRay34

wow why call timeout? now have to inbound it anything can happen
franks a fn idiot


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane, Carter is softy and inconsistent, what's wrong with him.

he is Miss "jumper" Carter, Wince Carter, and Turnover Carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> anyone think we should foul


 no.

Vince made the bad foul, but the Nets got lucky and jaric missed.


----------



## mjm1

im beginning to question vc's basketball IQ. Not only does he go for an UNNECCESSARY foul but falls to the ground akwardly in the process.


----------



## tone wone

Carter15Nets said:


> vc torn head, out for year


 how do u tear your head???

i really want to know this!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Hbwoy said:


> Dude you dont think 7 rebounds and 7 assists is productive



I'm just saying that to get Vinsane ticked off.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter laughing and smiling out of the timeout so the hamstring must not be bothering him too much.

Robinson inbounds and Davis deflects out of bounds. 14 seconds left.

Kidd gets the inbound pass and gets fouled immediatly with 12.7 left.


----------



## Jizzy

tone wone said:


> how do u tear your head???
> 
> i really want to know this!




I drew a picture of him in a pink dress and stabbed him in his mouth with my ball point pen ok? Now that you dragged it out of me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

tone wone said:


> how do u tear your head???
> 
> i really want to know this!


 He had a torn stomach last game


----------



## mjm1

Kidd What Are You Doing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

:laugh:


tone wone said:


> how do u tear your head???
> 
> i really want to know this!


 :laugh:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd misses the first. All he needs is one to make it a two possession game, c'mon Kidd!

He makes the second! No timeout for the Wolves!


----------



## squaleca

dumb foul vince is the only guy in the nba to foul a guy so he cant hit 3 pointer!! morons!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets win!


----------



## Phenom Z28

McCantz misses a 3, Wolves get the rebound and McKantz misses another 3! RJ gathers in the bound and Nets win! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

nets Win


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> im beginning to question vc's basketball IQ. Not only does he go for an UNNECCESSARY foul but falls to the ground akwardly in the process.


And despite that "low bball IQ" he's still the best choice for player of the game

Nets win :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## squaleca

mjm1 said:


> im beginning to question vc's basketball IQ. Not only does he go for an UNNECCESSARY foul but falls to the ground akwardly in the process.



im begening to question your math skills!!!


----------



## justasking?

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> dumb foul vince is the only guy in the nba to foul a guy so he cant hit 3 pointer!! morons!!!!!!!!


Are you watching the game? Dude was in the painting and driving at the basket. You aren't shooting a 3 from there.

I think everyone was caught by suprise as it wasn't KG or Banks creating.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

mjm1 said:


> im beginning to question vc basketball IQ. Not only does he go for an UNNECCESSARY foul but falls to the ground akwardly in the process


Then that alley pass to Jefferson would make Kidd's IQ below retarded


----------



## Vinsane

Due to Vince's willingness to make his teammates look good the Nets win there 7th in a row


----------



## ravor44

Even if the NETS made some MISTAKES..the MOST IMPORTANT THING HERE..ITS THE WIN!!!
:djparty:


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> im beginning to question vc's basketball IQ. Not only does he go for an UNNECCESSARY foul but falls to the ground akwardly in the process.


Vince showed his basketball IQ when he gathered his own rebound and dribbled away instead of going up for the lay-in. His foul was a mistake, unnintended, thus no reflection on his BBall IQ.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nets shot 36% and 69% from FT line and still win. I like it.


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> Due to Vince's willingness to make his teammates look good the Nets win there 7th in a row




VC = Mr. Softie


----------



## squaleca

Petey said:


> Are you watching the game? Dude was in the painting and driving at the basket. You aren't shooting a 3 from there.
> 
> I think everyone was caught by suprise as it wasn't KG or Banks creating.
> 
> -Petey



yea but he can pass out to somebody who can!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

squaleca said:


> dumb foul vince is the only guy in the nba to foul a guy so he cant hit 3 pointer!! morons!!!!!!!!


Right. It might not be a justifiable foul but by no means is it stupid. It was a purposeful foul.


----------



## mjm1

squaleca said:


> im begening to question your math skills!!!


what are you speaking of. I realize the nets had a 5 point lead, but the last thing you want to do is STOP THE CLOCK and send a 70%+ free throw shooter to the line.


----------



## jarkid

*i remeber one guy early on this thread, swear to god, and say we'll win... HE IS F'n RIGHT*


----------



## justasking?

Guys... ladies and gentlemen, can we just celebrate the win and be happy? Lets no go into the who's better or who's the best or what. The Nets won. Be happy. :clap:


----------



## mjm1

justasking? said:


> Guys... ladies and gentlemen, can we just celebrate the win and be happy? Lets no go into the who's better or who's the best or what. The Nets won. Be happy. :clap:


 :cheers:


----------



## Air Fly

I called it........Nets win. :banana:


----------



## squaleca

ok so who has the biggest dick??

i love all u guys!!! except for wonka!!


----------



## jerseygirl

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He had a torn stomach last game


wasn't it a broken stomach?


----------



## Phenom Z28

justasking? said:


> Guys... ladies and gentlemen, can we just celebrate the win and be happy? Lets no go into the who's better or who's the best or what. The Nets won. Be happy. :clap:


Fine...I was just about to say you're the best. But now I don't think I will.


----------



## squaleca

mjm1 said:


> :cheers:




Vince is better than RJ!!


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets ends up looking stupid yet again. Amazing how often that happens


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Fine...I was just about to say you're the best. But now I don't think I will.


LOL. :yes: :laugh:


----------



## squaleca

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Fine...I was just about to say you're the best. But now I don't think I will.





opps sorry Vince is better than RJ

and vinsane kidd is better than Vince!!


----------



## Vinsane

who thinks we will bea detroit
I am just prayin VC will have a good game becuz we will need it seein as how we r playin in auburn hills then the very next day we get the suns :dead:


----------



## Intense Enigma

:rotf: please make this thread a sticky,this was the most crazy **** ever. :rotf: 

Cant wait till playoffs.


----------



## Phenom Z28

squaleca said:


> ok so who has the biggest dick??
> 
> i love all u guys!!! except for wonka!!


Petey's asian so....err, this is a family environment, what are you talking about?


----------



## Jizzy

big furb said:


> Carter15Nets ends up looking stupid yet again. Amazing how often that happens



He's on a 7 game streak of looking like an idiot as the Nets are on a 7 game win streak


----------



## squaleca

the suns are gonna kill us!! think about it Vince has to frigging make shots that no ones seen before while the rest of the suns are gonna have a dunk fest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Air Fly

Intense Enigma said:


> :rotf: please make this thread a sticky,this was the most crazy **** ever. :rotf:
> 
> Cant wait till playoffs.


I'm gonna have to read the whole game thread cuz it seems like i missed some good stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## squaleca

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Petey's asian so....err, this is a family environment, what are you talking about?



your the one humping the lap top!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

squaleca said:


> your the one humping the lap top!!


The speaker outlet is bigger than you think.


----------



## squaleca

guys u think this game thread wuz crazy were playing the wolves u wanna see crazy bring on the pistons!!!


----------



## justasking?

Air Fly said:


> I'm gonna have to read the whole game thread cuz it seems like i missed some good stuff. :biggrin:


You have to. We were losing in the first half.. but the game thread made everything so light. A great conversation among posters was happening then. :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets were down a lot so I already know how this game thread was looking earlier lol...especially it Wade3Heat or in today's game, Garnett21TWolves was acting...


----------



## squaleca

was this game on NBA TV please tell me it wasnt?????????????


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Which was more all over the place - the game or this thread?


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> yea but he can pass out to somebody who can!!!!!


So... I guess you weren't watching the game, you're talking (posting) out of your *** and you're just defending Carter for the heck of it.

4th Quarter, 18.2 on the clock, down 4. Davis inbounding, pass to KG behind the arch... ALL 4 other Timberwolves inside the arch. Dump down to Jaric, Vince Carter fouls him from behind as Jaric is attacking the basket. When Jaric was fouled (15.3 on the clock), KG was the only Timberwolve behind the arch.

So while KG has hit a few 3s this year, he's not Dirk.

Why not stop with the none sense if you are not watching the game? 

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

Petey said:


> So... I guess you weren't watching the game, you're talking (posting) out of your *** and you're just defending Carter for the heck of it.
> 
> 4th Quarter, 18.2 on the clock, down 4. Davis inbounding, pass to KG behind the arch... ALL 4 other Timberwolves inside the arch. Dump down to Jaric, Vince Carter fouls him from behind as Jaric is attacking the basket. When Jaric was fouled (15.3 on the clock), KG was the only Timberwolve behind the arch.
> 
> So while KG has hit a few 3s this year, he's not Dirk.
> 
> Why not stop with the none sense if you are not watching the game?
> 
> -Petey


yea at that time its called rotation!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Mogriffjr said:


> Nets were down a lot so I already know how this game thread was looking earlier lol...especially it Wade3Heat or in today's game, Garnett21TWolves was acting...


Right now he is Richardson23Warriors. Last week he was Arenas0Wizards


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> yea at that time its called rotation!!!



face it vince hit 2 crucial free throws and got the most important rebound of the game and your jealous!!


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> yea at that time its called rotation!!!


Are you watching the game? Honestly.

Sure rotation.

And let the clock keep running? While your shooters are cold? That is why they called a play attacking the basket with KG at the top, so the Nets big would be away from the basket creating a higher percentage play.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> face it vince hit 2 crucial free throws and got the most important rebound of the game and your jealous!!




vince homers are the way we are cause evrything vince does is under a microscope!!! compared to what rj and kidd do we just want equality!!


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> vince homers are the way we are cause evrything vince does is under a microscope!!! compared to what rj and kidd do we just want equality!!



i agree!!!


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> i agree!!!



me 2


----------



## Phenom Z28

wth is going on??


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Multiple personalities have to share one screen name


----------



## HB

So did Carter15nets go on his usual we lost rant, I couldnt read what he wrote for most of the game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> So did Carter15nets go on his usual we lost rant, I couldnt read what he wrote for most of the game


 yep, it was the usual. Post when the nets are losing, be nowhere to be found when they are winning.


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> yep, it was the usual. Post when the nets are losing, be nowhere to be found when they are winning.


LOL the true qualities of a fan


----------



## Intense Enigma

squaleca said:


> me 2


 Oh my God,this guy is crazy :rotf: 

Make this thread a sticky.

:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Intense Enigma said:


> Oh my God,this guy is crazy :rotf:
> 
> Make this thread a sticky.
> 
> :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


 there's the thread that has the nets schedule, the link will be in there for anyone who wants to come back and read this thread


----------



## Air Fly

The last 4 posts is all red, wtf????????? :biggrin: 

You know what was impressive about this game is the fact that this team never gave up even when they were 14 down and 10 at the half. They showed heart and fought through the bad shooting night by all starters and got this win.

I'm proud of this team, Go Nets!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Thsi thread deserves to be a sticky. We were down but eveyone was having a great time while we were and we won the game. I think we should make this thread a sticky for comedy reasons. Usually posters bash each other and suspensions ar handed out when we are down but this thread was different


----------



## Air Fly

Okaaay, I finished reading the whole thread and here are some of the funniest **** i've read on this boards....LAMO!!!!!!!!!



> Posted by*Jizzy*
> 
> Vince Carter needs to stop doing T-Mobile commercials. They should put him on ice cream comercials for being the Mr. Softie representative


 :rotf: :laugh: 

squaleca response to jizzy's post.


> Posted by *squaleca*
> 
> lets see u bench 300 lbs ignorant fool!!!!!


 :laugh: 


> Originally Posted by *jizzy*
> 
> I made a drawing of Carter15Nets on a piece of paper and now I'm stabbing it hard with my pen. Suck it!!!!!!!!!


 :eek8: :rofl: :laugh: 



> Originally Posted by* jizzy*
> 
> That is so true. I said "Hi" to him one day and he abused me and called me a Knick fan.


 :clown: :rotf: 



> Originally Poted by *jizzy*
> 
> I'm taking off my shirt for the Halftime entertainment


 :rofl: :biggrin: 



> Originally Posted by *squaleca*
> 
> i boned a stripper from T.O who said she boned T-mac, glenn rice and reggie!! actually she was hot but my worse **** ever!!!!!





> Originally Posted by *squaleca*
> 
> i boned a stripper from T.O who said she boned T-mac, glenn rice and reggie!! actually she was hot but my worse **** ever!!!!!


Lord-SMX response...



> wait your telling me that your left hand got tmac, glenn rice, and reggie off??? Damn... i would cut that **** off!


jerseygirl's response..



> excuse me?
> 
> hot stripper? and she could manage to sleep with only ugly players?


 :rofl: 



> Originally Posted by *AJC NYC*
> 
> I was wondering are any of you members girls????????????


jizzy's response..
*
I'm willing to take my clothes off for a price or maybe a buttercup cupcake
*

ToddMacCulloch11 reply to jizzy's above post..

*BUt you were doing it at halftime for free.*

LMAO!!!!!!!!!! :rotf: 


> Originally Posted by *jizzy*
> 
> Damn, VC must have shot that from Madison Square Garden


Talking about that long Carter 3, ****ing hilarious!!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *squaleca*
> 
> way to go RJ VC had to bail us out by hiting the 3 point play last game and now RJ misses 2 free throws and the layup which would have clinched the game!!!!!!


jizzy reply back as usual lmao!!!!!

*I suggest chocolate milk. Although of late, I have become fond of strawberry*

.......................


**** that i need to get some sleep can't continue but this was the greatest game thread ever. I've certainly did leave alot of stuff out but oh well just read the whole game thread if you're interested and your voice will disapear just like mine right now!!!!!!!

Jizzy owned this thread by the way. :cheers:


----------



## jarkid

:biggrin: if Mod don't stick this thread, then we stick it manually by replying this thread.


----------



## MrCharisma

I went to the game tonight...which is pretty pointless to say other than looking cool but anyway, Cliffy played awesome D on KG during the final 5 minutes of the game...he wouldn't even let KG get the ball. His defense was absolutely great but the 3's were huge too.


----------



## Dooch

I was in attendance tonight as well. It was an overall great game, the Nets were in a deficit and gradually fought back and chipped away at the Minnesota lead. Another great win tonight, makes it 7-straight wins. Lets continue our winning ways, and make teams know who we are and why we play for. Great job Nets! Lets take this winning streak to The Palace and continue it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince Carter passed two players on the all-time scoring list tonight...

163. Nick Van Exel - 12,586*
164. Jason Kidd - 12,565
165. Vince Carter - 12,553*
166. Otis Birdson - 12,544
167. Jack Marin - 12,541

The Nets are now on pace for a 48 - 34 record after the win over the Wolves.


----------



## Dooch

PHeNoM Z28, I love how you keep track of the statistics of the players on the New Jersey Nets roster. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Dooch

*Photo Gallery of the New Jersey Nets' 86-82 win over the Minnesota Timberwolves​*







*82*







*86*​
The Minnesota Timberwolves fall to a (28-40) overall record for the season.
The New Jersey Nets improve to a (39-28) overall record for the season.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, left, attempts to steal the ball from Minnesota Timberwolves' Ricky Davis as Nets' Clifford Robinson and Timberwolves' Kevin Garnett (21) look on during fourth quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, March 23, 2006, in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 86-82.









New Jersey Nets' Clifford Robinson reacts after hitting a three-point shot during fourth quarter NBA basketball against the Minnesota Timberwolves Thursday night, March 23, 2006, in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 86-82.









Minnesota Timberwolves' Kevin Garnett, right, and New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia-Montenegro, scramble after a loose ball during first quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, March 23, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson dunks the ball during second quarter NBA basketball against the Minnesota Timberwolves, Thursday night, March 23, 2006, in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia-Montenegro, shoots over Minnesota Timberwolves' Eddie Griffin, left, during second quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, March 23, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J. 









New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia-Montenegro, pulls down a rebound over teammate Vince Carter, left, and Minnesota Timberwolves' Kevin Garnett, right, during second quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, March 23, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.


----------



## Aurelino

Dooch said:


> New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia-Montenegro, pulls down a rebound over teammate Vince Carter, left, and Minnesota Timberwolves' Kevin Garnett, right, during second quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, March 23, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.​


Krstic rises up over KG to snatch the board! His rebounding has been excellent in the last few games.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince Carter passed two players on the all-time scoring list tonight...
> 
> 163. Nick Van Exel - 12,586*
> 164. Jason Kidd - 12,565
> 165. Vince Carter - 12,553*
> 166. Otis Birdson - 12,544
> 167. Jack Marin - 12,541
> 
> The Nets are now on pace for a 48 - 34 record after the win over the Wolves.


Haha, just watch now, Kidd won't pass the ball to Carter again this season.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> Haha, just watch now, Kidd won't pass the ball to Carter again this season.
> 
> -Petey


12 , 553 i don't think it's that much for a scorer that has been 7 years in the league, is it?


----------



## arcade_rida

VC_15 said:


> 12 , 553 i don't think it's that much for a scorer that has been 7 years in the league, is it?


Its pretty decent.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I just want to see this game thread hit 700 posts.


----------



## HB

Lets start something controversial Kristic All star lol maybe that way it will hit 700. On a more serious note, whats gotten into Nenad of late. His rebounding numbers have been very good


----------



## Krstic All-Star

He's getting better position, which helps not only in grabbing the rebounds, but also eliminating some over the back fouls that he'd been somewhat prone to. Also, he's looked stronger in getting his hands solidly on the ball. The combination seems like it's made the difference.


----------



## Petey

Krstic is conditioned to play all year round, I'm going to suggest part of why he's doing better now is other guys are tailing off, maybe a little lack of effort, but maybe a bigger part can be attributed to weaker legs and decreased stamina of other bigs. I can't really imagine a player playing hard, or going through a long practice and building up strength (through extensive weight training) during the season to justify the difference in Krstic's inside presence over such a short time frame.

-Petey


----------



## Netted

Petey said:


> Krstic is conditioned to play all year round, I'm going to suggest part of why he's doing better now is other guys are tailing off, maybe a little lack of effort, but maybe a bigger part can be attributed to weaker legs and decreased stamina of other bigs. I can't really imagine a player playing hard, or going through a long practice and building up strength (through extensive weight training) during the season to justify the difference in Krstic's inside presence over such a short time frame.
> 
> -Petey


I think it could be more technique related than strength. Although Minny is the fourth worst rebounding team in the league. He also got 13 against Dallas which is 4th best, but they were missing quite a few players.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dooch said:


>


That's just a great pic.



VC_15 said:


> 12 , 553 i don't think it's that much for a scorer that has been 7 years in the league, is it?


For comparison purposes, Paul Pierce has a career total of 13,959 points. That's about where VC would be if he hadn't had so many injuries in his 4th and 5th seasons.

Other scorers in the league...

Shaq - 24,562
Allen Iverson - 18,693
Kobe Bryant - 16,394
Tracy McGrady - 13,570
Dirk Nowitzki - 12,922
Grant Hill - 11,739


----------



## ghoti

Aurelino said:


> Krstic rises up over KG to snatch the board! His rebounding has been excellent in the last few games.


It's a lot easier when he doesn't get a foul called on him for _breathing _on KG!

(Although, he did foul out anyway.)


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ghoti said:


> It's a lot easier when he doesn't get a foul called on him for _breathing _on KG!
> 
> (Although, he did foul out anyway.)


EXACTLY! If you look carefully, it's clear that he's holding his breath!


----------



## Netted

Krstic All Star said:


> EXACTLY! If you look carefully, it's clear that he's holding his breath!


Surprised he didn't get an over-the-back call for going over Vince.


----------



## JCB

I wasn't able to post yesterday because I had 5 tests to study for.

I just read every single page of this thread, and am very sad that I was unable to post. Certainly the most entertaining thread all year.


----------



## John

Vinsane said:


> no that title belongs to kristic


Okay, no kid post anymore.


----------

